# cigrony, capdecony, recony, codony



## natasha2000

Hola,

Se trata de la novela "El amante bilingüe" de Juan Marsé. El personaje principal, Marés, escondido, está observando a su ex-mujer besándose y abrazándose con su novio actual. Es importante decir que ella es catalana, y el un pobre charnego, y no habla catalán bien. Además, el novio de su ex-mujer es un "independista sociolingüista", también catalán, lo que le hace a Marés sentirse aún más desesperado y de alguna manera, mosqueado. En un momento, cuando ya no puede soportar más lo que está presenciando....



> Repentinamente, intercaló una misteriosa y gutural parrafada en catalán:
> - Cigrony, capdecony,recony,codony!


Mi pregunta es: significa esta frase algo más que los significados básicos de estas palabras, o es sólamente una parrafada de palabras sin sentido, que refleja su estado psíquico? Creo que con esto Marés se está mofando con el "purismo lingüistico catalán", porque todas las palabras riman. ¿Lo entiendo bien?

Tengo que traducirlo al serbio, y necesito entender el significado de toda la situación descrita en el libro. 

Muchas gracias de antemano.
Natasha


----------



## Samaruc

Hola,

Yo diría que es una parrafada sin sentido, en tono de burla o broma... Juega con palabras malsonantes (capdecony, recony) que expresan sorpresa o enfado y las mezcla con palabras inventadas (cigrony) y otras que simplemente riman (codony).


Cigrony: Que yo sepa, no significa nada, por lo menos en Valencia no se usa. Hay una palabra parecida ("cigró") que significa "garbanzo". Quizás en otros dialectos del catalán sí que se use, pero me parece que se la inventa...
Capdecony: Es un compuesto que significa (ya aviso que es malsonante) "cabeza de coño". Se podría usar como insulto.
Recony: Es una expresión que se utiliza bastante para indicar sorpresa, enfado o desconcierto, de nuevo basada en la palabra "cony".
Codony: En castellano es el membrillo (el fruto, no el dulce que sería "codonyat"). Supongo que sencillamente aparece porque acaba en "ony". Por lo menos en Valencia no se usa con segundas intenciones, es una fruta, sin más.

Espero que ayude.

Saludos.


----------



## natasha2000

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Yo diría que es una parrafada sin sentido, en tono de burla o broma... Juega con palabras malsonantes (capdecony, recony) que expresan sorpresa o enfado y las mezcla con palabras inventadas (cigrony) y otras que simplemente riman (codony).
> 
> Cigrony: Que yo sepa, no significa nada, por lo menos en Valencia no se usa. Hay una palabra parecida ("cigró") que significa "garbanzo". Quizás en otros dialectos del catalán sí que se use, pero me parece que se la inventa...
> Capdecony: Es un compuesto que significa (ya aviso que es malsonante) "cabeza de coño". Se podría usar como insulto.
> Recony: Es una expresión que se utiliza bastante para indicar sorpresa, enfado o desconcierto, de nuevo basada en la palabra "cony".
> Codony: En castellano es el membrillo (el fruto, no el dulce que sería "codonyat"). Supongo que sencillamente aparece porque acaba en "ony". Por lo menos en Valencia no se usa con segundas intenciones, es una fruta, sin más.
> Espero que ayude.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Gracias, Samaruc...
Algo así pensaba yo, pero quería comprobar.... última pregunta: *Recony* se usa en catalán como por ejemplo "¡Coño!" en castellano?


----------



## Samaruc

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Gracias, Samaruc...
> Algo así pensaba yo, pero quería comprobar.... última pregunta: *Recony* se usa en catalán como por ejemplo "¡Coño!" en castellano?



Sí, "cony!" y "recony!" (más enfático) se usan igual que "¡coño!" en castellano. De hecho "cony" significa lo mismo que "coño"...

Salutacions.


----------



## natasha2000

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Sí, "cony!" y "recony!" (más enfático) se usan igual que "¡coño!" en castellano. De hecho "cony" significa lo mismo que "coño"...
> 
> Salutacions.


 
Moltes gràcies...


----------



## Mei

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Mi pregunta es: significa esta frase algo más que los significados básicos de estas palabras, o es sólamente una parrafada de palabras sin sentido, que refleja su estado psíquico? Creo que con esto Marés se está mofando con el "purismo lingüistico catalán", porque todas las palabras riman. ¿Lo entiendo bien?


Hola,

Yo opino lo mismo, creo que dice esto porque todas riman con "cony"... Al igual que Samaruc, no conocía "cigrony" pero me gusta ...

Salut jove!

Mei


----------



## mithrellas

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Cigrony: Que yo sepa, no significa nada, por lo menos en Valencia no se usa. Hay una palabra parecida ("cigró") que significa "garbanzo". Quizás en otros dialectos del catalán sí que se use, pero me parece que se la inventa...
> Capdecony: Es un compuesto que significa (ya aviso que es malsonante) "cabeza de coño". Se podría usar como insulto.
> Recony: Es una expresión que se utiliza bastante para indicar sorpresa, enfado o desconcierto, de nuevo basada en la palabra "cony".
> Codony: En castellano es el membrillo (el fruto, no el dulce que sería "codonyat"). Supongo que sencillamente aparece porque acaba en "ony". Por lo menos en Valencia no se usa con segundas intenciones, es una fruta, sin más.


Efectivamente, 'cigrony' no significa nada. 
A mi más que a 'cigró' me ha recordado a 'capsigrany' que también existe. 
Se dice de persona sin juicio y con poco entendimiento (tonto / zopenco).

El resto de acuerdo con Samaruc.

Por cierto natasha, 'ny' es como escribimos la 'ñ' en catalán (aunque igual ya lo sabías)


----------



## Samaruc

mithrellas said:
			
		

> A mi más que a 'cigró' me ha recordado a 'capsigrany' que también existe.
> Se dice de persona sin juicio y con poco entendimiento (tonto / zopenco).



Sí, seguramente va más por ahí.

Au, salut!


----------



## natasha2000

Sí, Mirthrellas, ya lo sabía... ¡Cómo no lo voy a saber! 

También sé alguna que otra palabrita en catalán... 

Ahora hay que pasarlo al serbio...

Gràcies a tothom!


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Estoy muy de acuerdo con todo lo que se ha dicho. Sólo quería apuntar que "cigrony" i "codony" también se pueden entender como eufemismos de "cony" o también de "collons" (cojones). De hecho, "codony!" o "codonys!" lo he oído más de una vez en este sentido.


----------



## natasha2000

betulina said:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> Estoy muy de acuerdo con todo lo que se ha dicho. Sólo quería apuntar que "cigrony" i "codony" también se pueden entender como eufemismos de "cony" o también de "collons" (cojones). De hecho, "codony!" o "codonys!" lo he oído más de una vez en este sentido.


 

¿Te refieres como cuando uno para no decir ¡mierda! dice miércoles! o ¡jolín! en vez de ¡joder!...?


----------



## Mei

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> ¿Te refieres como cuando uno para no decir ¡mierda! dice miércoles! o ¡jolín! en vez de ¡joder!...?



Creo que ser refiere a eso, lo que no entiendo es que después te dice "capdecony" y "recony" que no sé qué es peor. Estas palabras no se las diría a mi madre, para que nos entendamos. 

Mei


----------



## natasha2000

Mei said:
			
		

> Creo que ser refiere a eso, lo que no entiendo es que después te dice "capdecony" y "recony" que no sé qué es peor. Estas palabras no se las diría a mi madre, para que nos entendamos.
> 
> Mei


 
Bueno... creo que estoy pillando el asunto....

No he mencionado antes, porque pensaba que igual no era muy importante, pero, antes de decir eso, mientras ella pasaba por el portal donde él estaba escondido, Marés la susuraba....



> "....obscenidades de calculado efecto. Coño loco, niña pijo, mala puta; y deseos incofesables, confusos recuerdos, elogios a su culo respingón, a su ardiente clítoris, a sus soñolientos orgasmos miope..."


 
Así que, va primero con cosas de cariño para pasar a insultos.

?A que sí?


----------



## Mei

Bueno Natasha, la verdad, ahora no lo entiendo. Para mí esto "cigrony, capdecony,recony,codony" no es un piropo. 

Y antes de que él diga eso al ver a su ex con su novio dice: 

"....obscenidades de calculado efecto. Coño loco, niña pijo, mala puta; y deseos incofesables, confusos recuerdos, elogios a su culo respingón, a su ardiente clítoris, a sus soñolientos orgasmos miope..."

¿todo eso se lo dice a ella? ¿Podrías ponernos todo el texto? 



> Marés la susu*rr*aba....


 Te dejaste una "r", eso te pasa por escribir rápido 

Mei


----------



## natasha2000

Mei said:
			
		

> Bueno Natasha, la verdad, ahora no lo entiendo. Para mí esto "cigrony, capdecony,recony,codony" no es un piropo.
> 
> Y antes de que él diga eso al ver a su ex con su novio dice:
> 
> "....obscenidades de calculado efecto. Coño loco, niña pijo, mala puta; y deseos incofesables, confusos recuerdos, elogios a su culo respingón, a su ardiente clítoris, a sus soñolientos orgasmos miope..."
> 
> ¿todo eso se lo dice a ella? ¿Podrías ponernos todo el texto?
> 
> Te dejaste una "r", eso te pasa por escribir rápido
> 
> Mei


 
Mei, no me he explicado bien...  El texto entero, no lo puedo poner, porque es el libro entero, o por lo menos capítulo entero, ya he puesto todo el párrafo,  no me atrevo poner más, porque tengo que picar todo el texto y luego me vienen los moderadores con el rollo ese de copyrights y me borran mi esfuerzo de casi 10 min enteros... (Es conya, maca!)

Marés es un parsonaje completamente deteriorado, tocando el fondo de la vida, lleva más de 10 años separado de su mujer, y sigue obsesionado con ella. Toca en la Rambla y así gana dinero, como "fill natural de Pau Casals, que busca la oportunidad" (es el letrero que lleva en el pecho, entonces te puedes imaginar que personaje es!)
Para un personaje como él, creo que es completamente normal decir cigrony y codony como una expresión de cariño, ya que ves que lo unico que le queda en memoria de su mujer son sus partes más intimas.... Una cosa es obvia - él no está bien de la cabeza. Fijo.

Aunque, ahora veo que estas dos palabras son la primera y la última en la parrafada....


----------



## Mei

Bueno, quizá primero dice "cigrony, capdecony,recony,codony" porque tiene un buen recuerdo de ella y después suelta todo eso porque se acuerda que está con otro y "se enfada"... no sé... acabaré leyendo el libro  jeje

Mei


----------



## natasha2000

Mei said:
			
		

> Bueno, quizá primero dice "cigrony, capdecony,recony,codony" porque tiene un buen recuerdo de ella y después suelta todo eso porque se acuerda que está con otro y "se enfada"... no sé... acabaré leyendo el libro  jeje
> 
> Mei


 
No, al final creo que no es eso.... Es solo una parrafada de las palabras sin sentido alguno, lo único que cuenta es que son obscenas y se riman....

Te lo recomiendo, es flipante. Además, es cortito, lo puedes leer en una tarde...

Salut
N.


----------

